# I miss my tiVo, Does it have Component out



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi. I eBayed my TiVo when it kept getting errors (sold it on ebay - mentioned the problem. I stayed in touch with the buyer who said that swapping the hard drive solved the problem (people here had recommended this , but I'm no techie and I hate computers .. well all the geeky stuff anyway)

I got a sony rdr hx510

Man how I miss tivo. So much.

The sony thing I have now is good - excellent reviews and it is a pvr, but to this day it frustrates the hell out of me.

Why I may not get tivo again

- the box is huge - I live in a tiny place in central London.. well I suppose tivo isn't that big...

- High Def - but the more I think about it... do I really care about high def? I have downloaded hi def US content like Everybody Loves Raymond using usenet binaries.. and whilst it's great, I don't care *that* much if I don't have it.

Also , some of my favourite shows *South Park , Family Guy , American Dad, the Simpsons* - OBVIOUSLY aren't going to be high def and they still are funny (to me anyway!)

So.... I think I should go back to tivo..

oh yeah... one more thing.. I got a flash sony lcd/monitor/tv jobbie, and the pictures look AMAZING with component video out cables (using sky digibox with sony dvd hdd recorder thing)

Can tivo support component out?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Jo.Cassady said:


> Can tivo support component out?


No. (I love the easy ones)


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Yes. ( Sorry Carl  )

You can either hack a SCART cable around and program up the TiVo to do component - OK you're not a techie and probably don't want to do this.

or

Get a SCART to component converter - there are several makes about but several of us here will swear by the JS Technology ones ( from http://www.js-technology.com )

Rgds,

R.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I knew as I was typing it that I was probably wrong. However, I was right that, natively, it doesn't


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> Yes. ( Sorry Carl  )
> 
> You can either hack a SCART cable around and program up the TiVo to do component - OK you're not a techie and probably don't want to do this.
> 
> ...


My sony lcd thingy came with a Scart-->3 cables (carries sound as well).

Should I just use this? The quality is a bit poor but watchable.

When I connect up using component video, the results are phenomenal - looks superb!

But when I used tivo with my old Sony (non lcd) CRT tv - it was fine... so maybe it's just lcds.. I dunno.. I'm confused


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Tivo does not support component natively, but it does support RGB over SCART, which is equal in quality in most circumstances, and way better then teh "Scart to 3 phonos" which is using composite video.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

So my TiVo has - RGB OUT

But my Sony LCD only has - COMPONENT VIDEO IN , COMPOSITE VIDEO IN



I currently have a lead that is scart on one end, and comoposite video & sound on the other end (came free with my Sony MTM HT75) .

Is there anyway I can have a scart with RGB out, going to the component in on my LCD (does that even make sense...?!?! )


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe (May 27, 2002)

yeah , you need an rgb to component converter. widely available.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the tip mate. 

A quick google search - £145 - ouch.

Would be cheaper for me to just buy a TV with a scart input. (but I suppose it's worth it if the results are outstanding... something definately worth considering)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Technically speaking you are unlikely to get a noticeably better picture from Component than RGB as RGB carries the same amount of information, albeit in a different format.

If you don't use the AUX/VCR passthrough function and don't mind a bit of fiddling about then you can modify the TiVo in software to output Component via the TV SCART


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Technically speaking you are unlikely to get a noticeably better picture from Component than RGB as RGB carries the same amount of information, albeit in a different format.
> 
> If you don't use the AUX/VCR passthrough function and don't mind a bit of fiddling about then you can modify the TiVo in software to output Component via the TV SCART


 Yip, I did this - the cable is easy to make, and I posted the settings I ended up using for iicsetw elsewhere, its relatively simple, and definitely worth it (if composite is your next best option)

Simon


----------



## suniil (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes £145, but VFM. But you can get hold of second hand for £85ish



Jo.Cassady said:


> Thanks for the tip mate.
> 
> A quick google search - £145 - ouch.
> 
> Would be cheaper for me to just buy a TV with a scart input. (but I suppose it's worth it if the results are outstanding... something definately worth considering)


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

or £66 (inc postage) brand new from here:

http://www.threedoubleyou.com/otherconverters.htm

Personally I can't tell the difference between this one and the JS Technology one...


----------



## bumper31 (Feb 19, 2002)

Jo,

Sorry to intercede, but why do you want Component?

Would you replace your DVD recorder with a TIVO? Or run them side by side?

If you run them side by side the best configuration would be to connect your 510 to the LCD jobby via component.

Then connect TIVO to the 510 via scart.

The Sony DVD recorder can "loopthrough" the signal to the LCD.

Hope this helps

Bumper


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

bumper31 said:


> Jo,
> 
> Sorry to intercede, but why do you want Component?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.

I am infact considering selling my sony DVD recorder (ebay) as I can prob get around £230 for it. And I only use it as a PVR so my new TiVo will do that

So , looks like I ought to buy a SCART TO COMPONENT converter

(I just spent some dosh on an outstanding profigold component video cable so I might as well use it!)

So really.. what is the best value.. I cant decide, should I get:

http://www.js-technology.com/produc...id=52&osCsid=b9847228cf862328426d4c100f8f707f


----------



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

A fellow TiVo Communiry Forum member, TheOboe, recommended a converter two-thirds of the way down this page:

http://www.threedoubleyou.com/otherconverters.htm

As far as I can tell it is the same one sold by Keene. I bought it ready for my Sky HD install - I think maybe I am in the same position as you - all my sources need to be component.


----------

